# To our little Ninja boy, Necro- We love you.



## ChandieLee (Mar 2, 2011)

We lost Necro this morning, and I feel a loss for words, or rather, the right words. He was such a big part of our lives. This will be tough for not only my boyfriend and me, but also Belle and Bailey. Watching them say goodbye had to be one of the toughest things. 


Necro, we love you, and we will always miss you. Rest in peace, little guy, and binky free. <3


----------



## nochoramet (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry  Binky free Necro


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 2, 2011)

im so sorry Chandra...
RIP Ninja boy...



"What we have enjoyed we can never lose.....
all that we love deeply becomes a part of us.."


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry. What a Beautiful Bunny he was.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 2, 2011)

I saw the name and my heart sank. I am so sorry.


----------



## Nela (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm so very sorry. RIP lil guy.


----------



## jujub793 (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear your bun is gone to the rainbow bridge :rip:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 3, 2011)

We're so sorry you lost Necro--he looked so much like our little by "Stew". Rest in peace little man and binky free.


----------



## ChandieLee (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the support, everyone. I really miss him, and I'm having a real hard time grasping that he's gone. I woke up this morning, and I could have sworn I saw him in the cage, and when I realized he wasn't there, I cried. Trying to keep myself together at work was tough as well. 
It doesn't help that everyone thinks I'm crazy for mourning over a "pet rabbit". :/

I talked to the vet today- she's not the one who treated him before he died, but she talked to the emergency vet, and she said that he was most likely septic, and that it was bound to happen. We won't know for sure because I wouldn't let them perform the necropsy. Pawel (my boyfriend) and I wanted to bring him home so Belle and Bailey could say goodbye. And we've decided to get him cremated.

How am I going to make it through this?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 4, 2011)

It's so hard but you can. I wish you didn't have to go through it.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 4, 2011)

i said the same thing after i lost REdrum.."how am i going to make it thru this?" ..it was extremely hard i can say what everybody else told me ..one day at a time..but what really helped me was thinkin positive about her death..i know its not easy to find a positive but its there..my positive was my Redrum came to me when i needed her the most..i was in deep depression ,amazingly enough that little bunny lit up my world and brought me back from the dead...she did what she needed to do and left ..when she left i decided to rescue buns in honor of her..ive rescued 21 bun since her death..i never woulda done that if she didnt die. she filled a void for me while she was here..its cuz of her that 21 buns are happy ,healthy,and luved.most of them were dropoffs left in parks or in the desert..so i know for a fact they would never had made it. at the time of her death i didnt see adamm thing positive about a little innocent bunny dying..but looking back now 21 buns think different.

im not saying that u need to rescue anything im just saying that maybe u can think of the positive part about Necros life...what an honor it was that he picked u to be in his life...they do pick us ya know.special bunnies pick special people.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry - such a handsome boy!

Don't worry about your work mates not understanding you grieving over your bunny - that is their loss! We all understand and are here for you!

Jan


----------



## ChandieLee (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks. I'm definitely looking for the positive, and you know... just being a part of his life, and him being a part of mine is a positive in itself. I'm very grateful to have been chosen by Necro. He truly was a special little guy.

Luvabun- Thanks to you as well. I know that I, as well as every other member here, has a vast amount of support at RO. It's very comforting to know that I really don't have to go through this alone as so many of you understand.

I wrote a poem for him today. I'm not sure I'm ready to share it yet though.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 9, 2011)

I can't imagine how much pain you must be in. I nearly lost my heart bunny and it was terrible--actually losing one must be so difficult. You did the right thing to let Belle and Bailey know he had passed. Binky free, Necro.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm really sorry. Necro was a gorgeous, snuggly looking little boy. Binky free, sweet Necro!


----------

